# NSFW Furry Interactive Story Help.



## ponyecho (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey there, my fellow raiders.

As the title suggests, I'm working on a furry interactive story (NSFW Choose Your Own Adventure) and I was looking to get a tiny bit of input from your wonderful selves about what the setting should be. I've planned out most of the story beats, the 'Bad Endings', I'm growing a small army of sexy characters, and even have plans to illustrate the piece.

My question to you all is: would you rather read/play through a fantasy adventure (swords and sorcery style), or something a bit more modern sci-fi (nothing too far flung, just futuristic technology)?
Both ideas would be centred around evading capture in an city controlled by a powerful (sexually charged) enemy force and/or attempting to rescue someone from their clutches.

The NSFW aspects of the story will be futa-centric, if that has any baring on your decision.

Thanks for your time, folks. Any feedback would be a great help.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 29, 2020)

Fantasy adventure


----------



## wildcard8779 (Feb 29, 2020)

Agreed. Fantasy adventure sounds good to me


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow this is such a cool idea! Fantasy adventure for sure.


----------

